# High passes back to Marrakesh.



## tony_g (Sep 13, 2010)

I am currently still heading south in Morocco at Midelt (about a day behind Peejay, I think). Looking ahead, it seems most people head over the Tizi N Tichka Pass north of Ait Benhaddou when turning for Marrakesh. However, I am wondering whether it is possible to take a van over the next pass west, the Tizi N Test through Asni. Does anyone have any advice?
:?: :?: :?:


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Tony. 

We have done both passes.

The Tiz N Test is definitely more challenging and should only be taken in very good weather. The road is narrower and there is not as much protection as the Tizi and Tischa.

We did it in our Marquis Mirage on September 16th. 2009 on the Discovery Tour with Desert Detours. I wrote in my diary that there were spectacular views, high mountains with kasbahs and villages on the sides of these mountains. Also that we were very fortunate that we did not meet much on coming traffic!!!

the highlight of the journey was the Tin Mal Mosque at Mzouzite. I wrote in my diary that it is being restored by the UNESCO world heritage fund. It is on the left presuming that you are going towards Marrakesh. It is Closed on Fridays. I read about it in one of the guide books, I think. The architecture is amazing and there is a lot of history to it. 

Val


----------

